# "Revolutionary Guard" Raid Iraqi Target



## JBS (Sep 26, 2010)

Iran claims 28+ Iraqi KIA, with 2 E&E still being hunted:

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3960289,00.html



> *Iran says crossed border into Iraq to take out 'terrorists'*
> 
> Published: 09.26.10, 21:45 / Israel News
> 
> ...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll make more comment when more comes out about it but it begs the questions of how Iran could just wander around Iraq looking for people.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 26, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> how Iran could just wander around Iraq looking for people.


 
With ease. Iran has a shit ton of operatives in Iraq....


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 26, 2010)

I was thinking more of a big force roaming about. If they're killing 30 people in one whack, that's a lot of people they need to put on the ground. 

I'm still going to wait for more info. Getting info on Iran from an Israeli source (and vice versa) is sometimes not the most terribly objective way to get info LOL.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2010)

SpitfireV said:


> Getting info on Iran from an Israeli source (and vice versa) is sometimes not the most terribly objective way to get info LOL.


 
How about the Tehran Times then motherfucker?  :cool:

http://www.tehrantimes.com/index_View.asp?code=227415

No?

Here's 405 other articles for you... 

http://news.google.com/news/more?pz=1&cf=all&cf=all&ncl=dqflB26jYCAVIfMB1mgQk03vydViM

Just let me know when you want me to stop making you look like a North Island asshole


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 26, 2010)

The problems are: 

1. You're a South Island hick! 

2. All those reports seem to be emanating from the one source- the press release by the Pasadaran general. That a cross border raid would be announced by a general rather than by a higher government official (considering it's about a raid into another country) seems really strange to me. I feel a bit of doubt if it happened at all so we'll see what happens.


----------



## pardus (Sep 27, 2010)

You feel its unusual that a totalitarian govt would have an expendable minion first announce an internationally controversial aggressive action? 


Yeah..... seems totally out of order right??? :uhh:

*DUMBASS!  *


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 27, 2010)

Who knows. Something just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 27, 2010)

Anything having to do with Iran doesn't seem right to me, but that's just me.


----------

